# solar evaluation



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a guy from a solar company coming tomorrow to evaluate our property for solar panels, these would be free standing since we don't want anything on the roof. Grid tied electric because we don't know enough, and aren't handy enough, to maintain batteries, inverters, etc.

We signed up thru NC Greenpower who has vetted any company they recommend, I've also spoken to him on the phone....he sounds very knowledgeable. But since we know very little about solar panels, any important questions we should have for him that we probably haven't thought of?

Thank you!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Here are some basic articles for homeowners in other states (still applies) read the 1st, first as it is really good. Even with a battery backup, still easy to use. Hope this helps.
http://www.pge.com/includes/docs/pdfs/shared/solar/solareducation/solar_power_basics.pdf

http://energycenter.org/california-solar-initiative/homeowners/frequently-asked-questions

http://energycenter.org/sites/defau...lectric/Solar_for_homeowners_presentation.pdf


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We live in NC as well and just installed solar from Wholesale Solar. The locals were absolutely ridiculous in price!!!! Ours are freestanding as well. We used a local electrician that we trusted. Wholesale Solar answered his questions as well as ours. 

Here is what we learned from the freestanding issue. Our county required both an electrical and building permit because we had to dig holes for the freestanding panels. Our electrician was required to be present when the inspector came for the final inspection. We hired someone to come in and dig our holes which was the best money we spent because of the depth required to support the panels. (We live in the Piedmont, but foothills, so......lots of hard clay and rock. There were engineering specs that we had to follow. It was a Long, hard day of digging holes with the huge auger they brought in. We also ordered the piping to hold the panels. The folks who dug the holes and poured the cement helped us square everything up. It required more hands and stronger backs than I had. 

Ours is also grid tied, but we installed batteries for back up after going back and forth in our minds for whether it was worth it or not. Wholesale Solar helped us with that as well. I feel certain our rep at Wholesale Solar was sick of hearing from us, but they were courteous and helpful every time. We lose power in every ice storm. It is necessary that we continue to have power due to health issues of a family member and needing to run electric machines. 

Wholesale Solar was thousands less! The panels were super simple to install. I even helped DH; and my daughter and I put up one section by ourselves. Our county required a licensed electrician, but we were able to do some of the work with the electrician to save some money. 

You will also need to apply for a project number from the Public Utilities Commission to give to your power company.......at least Duke required it. You will have to follow up with the commission yourself. They do not mail and let you know what the number is. You should ask the folks coming to look at constructing your solar if they will do all of that for you or if you will need to do it yourself.

Hope this helps you think through questions!!!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you so much! 

Our solar guy was here Fri, I think we covered all bases. Hopefully. It will be several weeks before we get the proposals, he is doing one for free standing and one for porch roof install. He says our porch roof is perfectly located and angled for panels, but we are reluctant to have panels on the house...and can't really even say why. It just doesn't feel right to us.

Anyway, thanks for the voice of experience, appreciate it!


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jokarva said:


> we are reluctant to have panels on the house...and can't really even say why. It just doesn't feel right to us.


I see the top of some houses sag with no weight on them, 
I would not want them up there either


----------

